
7-Eleven Launches First API And It’s Not for Slurpees - duvander
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2012/08/30/7-eleven-launches-first-api-and-its-not-for-slurpees/
======
sangfroid
It's a very clever advertising ploy, but that's all. Results from this will be
next to worthless.

1\. Patrons of 7-eleven represent a rather specific demographic, which means
this "poll" will have a heavy selection bias.

2\. In a well-designed poll, each subject only votes once. Here, every time
you buy a coffee, you submit a new vote. That doesn't work if one side drinks
more coffee than the other side...

